# First cycle!!



## alroza2 (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm 24 5"9" 175lbs about 10% bf. Any suggestion on what a 8-10wk cycle would be good for a first cycle. What base is best, any orals along and pct?? I was thinking of using sustanon 250 along with tbol to jumpstart and winstrol to finish. A pct of nolvadex and clomid along with aromasin. Any suggestions??


----------



## brazey (Jan 7, 2016)

Welcome.... Copy & Paste in the anabolic zone. Most will recommend test only for your first cycle. About 500 mgs a week enanthate or cyp.


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 7, 2016)

welcome bro. first cycle test is best choice for you.


----------



## Havincharles (Jan 7, 2016)

welcome frined


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 8, 2016)

test 500... ai///// nolva end ez peazie


----------



## Riles (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome


----------

